# Summer split



## Jtcmedic

Well went in yesterday and took queen cells from my big hive and made 3 splits and then took all the honey from my production hive for my splits started season with 4 now have 7, and queens should be hatching tomorrow +\- a day and mated by the 29th. Here's to hope


----------



## Tenbears

If the queens hatch tomorrow the 22nd would be your target date to find eggs. It is possible they could go to the 27th. I find my average to be 10 days. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jtcmedic




----------



## Jtcmedic

Well it hard to read here is the link I used http://http://www.thebeeyard.org/queen-rearing-calendar/ did the split and day I put the frame with eggs in it,


----------



## Tenbears

Those are guidelines. 6 days between emergence and breeding flight is actually longer then the average. my hives average about 3 days. The average from emergence to laying for my hive is around 10 days. However, I usually advise people to check 20 days after the queen cell is capped! Which would be around 12 days emerged. Although it has takes some of my queen as long as 17 day after emerging to begin laying, I find this most often occurs when there is a significant amount of rain during the days following emergence! The average overall time span from the laying of the egg to a laying queen is 28 days. But can be as long as 33 days, or as short as 23 days. Waiting until the 29th certainly will not hurt as it sounds as though these were not grafts and there is no way to be positive when they were capped and will hatch. I just like to keep a close eye on hives split thin because of resources. In my location three splits of a one year hive would be very thin. but you may have a better expansion season with your warmer weather.


----------



## Jtcmedic

Well she is laying, the other 2 made cells and will check next week,


----------

